# Massey Ferguson 1230H parts



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

Recently pick up this MF 1230H and need to find rear seal for the trans. and tin/sheet metal parts also. Been told the tin parts are obsolete but, there should be some good used ones somewhere. I'd like to find them within 200 miles of upstate NY 13811. thanks, gregjo1948


----------

